# jail webserver setup - help



## fred974 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know anywhere where *I* can find a good tutorial to set up a web server using zfs (raidz with three disks) and jail with freebds FreeBSD 9?

Thank you in advance

Fred


----------



## johnd (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi fred974,

I donÂ´t know a tutorial which covers all your needs. It may be better to split your requests, then you will find enough tutorials:

- Setup a FreeBSD System with ZFS
- Install jail(s)
- Install a webserver software inside the jail

All the basic steps for these are covered in the Handbook.

Maybe useful links:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppserverJailsHOWTO
http://wiki.freebsd.org/ZFSQuickStartGuide
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16860


----------



## fred974 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you Johnd


----------

